# 2018-2019 U15-U19 DA Schedules posted.



## RedDevilDad (Jun 15, 2018)

FYI. 
2018-2019 U15-U19 DA Schedules posted on  
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzEyMjMzNg==&partialGames=1

Nothing on youngers.


----------



## ultimate20 (Jun 15, 2018)

the youngers have already completed the play in tourney.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 15, 2018)

ultimate20 said:


> the youngers have already completed the play in tourney.


Huh? I’m talking about the u-12 through U-14 September 2018-May 2019 regular DA season schedule.


----------



## ultimate20 (Jun 17, 2018)

My bad. Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## Kante (Jun 21, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> FYI.
> 2018-2019 U15-U19 DA Schedules posted on
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzEyMjMzNg==&partialGames=1
> 
> Nothing on youngers.


New item from USSDA. http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180619-NEWS-DA-To-Introduce-New-Competition-Structure-for-2018-19-Season

Two questions: 1) Anyone know if the current schedule will now be revised? 2) Any idea if USSDA will have promotion/relegation to enable teams to work their way up with this new structure i.e. if the top 8 teams play each other and bottom 8 teams play each other, then what are the opportunities to move up or down in the subsequent year given good or bad results?


----------



## Wez (Jun 21, 2018)

""Additionally, by creating open weekends, clubs are able to organize supplemental games to meet their needs. Every club has different needs, so by creating open dates in the schedule Clubs can play friendlies or tournaments, nationally and/or internationally.""

Nice


----------



## Kante (Jul 11, 2018)

I remember reading that the USSDA said - when they released the u15+ schedule - that the u12-u14 schedule would be out in July. Does anybody know when the u12-u14 schedule will out for 2018-19?


----------



## younothat (Jul 11, 2018)

Kante said:


> New item from USSDA. http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180619-NEWS-DA-To-Introduce-New-Competition-Structure-for-2018-19-Season
> 
> Two questions: 1) Anyone know if the current schedule will now be revised? 2) Any idea if USSDA will have promotion/relegation to enable teams to work their way up with this new structure i.e. if the top 8 teams play each other and bottom 8 teams play each other, then what are the opportunities to move up or down in the subsequent year given good or bad results?


Kind of disappointing that USSDA  "took years of planning,  observation, analysis and planning" and this is all they could come up with? 
Schedules can be adjusted for better competition  if you beat teams by greater than 3 goals in the past but  now you play fewer games in DA.

I do like the Outside Competition part: 10-12 games

The current schedules a lot look last year for the most part with fewer games and less cross play from the Northwest Div. 
Only 21 games scheduled so less expensive considering traveling will be less since you only play like standing teams for the other division but still play conference teams almost the same as before.

I guess finding really good Outside Competition: 10-12 games is going be one to be a key to getting better, but why do we need ussda then?


----------



## Kante (Jul 11, 2018)

younothat said:


> Kind of disappointing that USSDA  "took years of planning,  observation, analysis and planning" and this is all they could come up with?
> Schedules can be adjusted for better competition  if you beat teams by greater than 3 goals in the past but  now you play fewer games in DA.
> 
> I do like the Outside Competition part: 10-12 games
> ...


Seems like the schedule revision benefits the top teams and the teams that have resources to reach out and schedule the outside games (travel tournaments, international travel?). Effectively, creates another big crack for players who live outside the metros with mls clubs and a handful of top non-mls clubs to drop through. imo


----------

